# Hello I'm a new member



## memma (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi my name is Emma I have a gorgeous God Son who calls me memma which keeps me smiling - seeing a consultant for ICSI on 25th, I am terrified,  Can anybdy offer any info or advise - my head is spining as I have no idea what to expect x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

WELCOME TO FF

here's a link to the different fertility procedures, hope you find it helpfull

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,27660.0.html

pam xx


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Emma

Just wanted to welcome you to FF and wish you luck for the 25th

Love Charleyxxx


----------



## memma (Jul 14, 2005)

Hiya 

Many Thanks for your good luck message.  Will keep you posted.

Take Care
Emma 
(Memma)


----------



## emma200 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Memma!

Can't help you with your question, as we're still in the investigations side, I am having a laparoscopy next month, but just wanted to say Hi and welcome to FF.

I have a gorgeous nephew who called me Um and then Umma when he was learning to talk, he now has a little one week old brother, so looks like I'll be back to Um and Umma!!  They keep me smiling too!!

Good luck

Emma


----------



## memma (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Emma or should I say Umma!

Thanks, I am smiling, i'm 32 and hubby 39 he had a vasectomy 10 years ago when he was in a previous marriage,  he had it reversed over 2 years ago and worked hip hip hooray but recently had tests and due to scar tissue has reverted back again.  so our only chance is ICSI / IVF and because he had a vasectomy we dont qualify for NHS.

So I have been very low, 

I hope you get some positive news from your tests - will be thinking of you - best of luck x
Memma x


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Emma

A month ago I ws terrified too and started treatment on 1st July for IVF/ICSI.  It isn't as bad as you think or so far anyway.  It is the unknown that is scary. We are due to start the 2nd phase of drugs on 19th july.
Good luck for the 25th and keep positive  

Wishing you lots of  
love lshack xx


----------



## memma (Jul 14, 2005)

Please let me know how you get on,  hope your dreams come true x

Emma x


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Welcome to FF and best of wishes for the 25th at your appointment.


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Memma, We were going to go down the ICSI route. Unfortunatley on the 29th of June we were told there was no  after DP underwent investigations for sperm anaylsis. We are going to use a donor and have an appt in August.

Will keep everything crossed for you,

Bronte xx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Memma,

Welcome to FF. 

We had ICSI and it is pretty daunting when you start. I think the only way to tackle it is in the same way as the answer to "how do you eat an elephant" which is "one bite at a time". Trying to do anything else is rather confusing. Its not a great process but its not as bad as you think. 

I'm sure you'll find lots of help and support from this community.

Best of luck.


Edna


----------



## memma (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi 

Saw our consultant on Monday and Hubby is having his retrieval in 3 weeks then hoping to start IVF more or less straight away,  Doc was very positive.

Nervous but very excited 

Keep me posted thinking of you all
Emma x


----------



## datai (Jan 17, 2005)

hi there

i know how you feel the build up to an appt is always terrifying but stay positive and have a look at the links on this website i am sure it will be of help.  I am on my 2 week wait from ivf.

Best of luck with your appt.

Datai


----------



## memma (Jul 14, 2005)

ICSI GIRLS UNITED IS BORN

Bringing all us girls together who are going through treatment AUG/SEPT
Go to Cycle Buddies - Aug/Sept - Icsi Girls United

See you there 

Love & Hugs
Emma x x x


----------

